# Mount Snow starts the "who's going to make snow this weekend?" list!



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

From the GM's Blog that she just put out today!

http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/kellys-blog/new-blog-1690/

  

Probably going to sell a few extra Peak Passes is what they're hoping is my guess!


----------



## Jully (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder if other Peak resorts are doing this too, or if they are trying to market Mt. Snow as their flagship.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> I wonder if other Peak resorts are doing this too, or if they are trying to market Mt. Snow as their flagship.



Will they operate Hunter after Easter Sunday or try to herd any and all Hunter customers to Mt. Snow.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 15, 2016)

Meh....probably just blow a few piles of snow to push around and fill in bare spots.  Don't tell the accounting department that their planning to lose more money on the losing end of the season.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 15, 2016)

They won't do a "few piles." Knowing them they will light up most of the fan gun trails, which do not have bare spots but could use depth given they will try to go late season on them.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

In her commentary about this on the Mount Snow Passholders website, the GM said they they are committed to making it to the April 2/3 weekend (even if they have to close down for a few days mid week between Easter and that 1st weekend in April) so that they can pull off the Winter Brewer's fest with skiing/riding that same day! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> They won't do a "few piles." Knowing them they will light up most of the fan gun trails, which do not have bare spots but could use depth given they will try to go late season on them.



Totally agree and wouldn't be surprised in the least to see the lights of over 100 fan guns lit up on the mountain Friday night!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Totally agree and wouldn't be surprised in the least to see the lights of over 100 fan guns lit up on the mountain Friday night!



This stands in stark contrast to Weak Resorts position on their New Hampshire properties. Word on the street is this year's ops budget was slashed to channel money to Hunter / Mt Snow to develop that market.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd love to see Wildcat do the same, but it's unlikely.  They've got a European ski group coming first week of April.  They are committed to operating daily until 10th if they can make it.  Going to have to stay cooler than forecasted for that to happen me thinks.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd love to see Wildcat do the same, but it's unlikely.  They've got some a European ski group coming first week of April.  They are committed to operating daily until 10th if they can make it.  Going to have to stay cooler than forecasted for that to happen me thinks.



Yes they will stay open as long as the snow holds out. Gunning for at least Easter.

The challenge with the British invasion is that they require beginner terrain. Most of their beginner terrain is very thin at this point.

Back in 2012 they did blow in April to get the British kids. I think Loon did the same. You can be sure someone will be counting the beans for that decision this year.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd love to see Wildcat do the same, but it's unlikely.  They've got a European ski group coming first week of April.  They are committed to operating daily until 10th if they can make it.  Going to have to stay cooler than forecasted for that to happen me thinks.



Their GM is over in Austria right now.  Hasn't said on his FB page if it's a work or pleasure trip.  About 6 years ago when Mount Snow's GM took a ski season trip to Austria it was to meet with the folks at both Leitner and Dopelmayr before the contract to build the Bluebird was signed. 

While the boss is away, maybe his snowmakers will play?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Their GM is over in Austria right now.  Hasn't said on his FB page if it's a work or pleasure trip.  About 6 years ago when Mount Snow's GM took a ski season trip to Austria it was to meet with the folks at both Leitner and Dopelmayr before the contract to build the Bluebird was signed.
> 
> While the boss is away, maybe his snowmakers will play?



I know a certain triple chair in Bartlett, NH that could use replacing!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2016)

nice, i'll get to use my new pass again this weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I know a certain triple chair in Bartlett, NH that could use replacing!



True story.

I don't know why they'd send Brian. I don't think any of the chairs in Pinkham Notch need or could justify replacing. Definitely could you some seat padding though.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 15, 2016)

It would be a miracle if they decided to upgrade that Triple at Attitash.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I know a certain triple chair in Bartlett, NH that could use replacing!



++++++1 for that!!!!!!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 15, 2016)

They have my vote to replace that thing.


----------



## pequeñopescado (Mar 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Their GM is over in Austria right now.  Hasn't said on his FB page if it's a work or pleasure trip.  About 6 years ago when Mount Snow's GM took a ski season trip to Austria it was to meet with the folks at both Leitner and Dopelmayr before the contract to build the Bluebird was signed.
> 
> While the boss is away, maybe his snowmakers will play?



He better bring us back some schnaaps!!  Snowmakers to play.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2016)

Wildcat says guns on this Friday on fb...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

pequeñopescado said:


> He better bring us back some schnaaps!!  Snowmakers to play.



Much better than Blackberry Doc McGillicuddies! 

:beer:


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Wildcat says guns on this Friday on fb...



Thank you baby Jesus. They are actually serious about spring skiing! They should have a solid 3 days or more window.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Woohoo!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Totally agree and wouldn't be surprised in the least to see the lights of over 100 fan guns lit up on the mountain Friday night!



Will they let them blast for more than two 10-hour shifts unlike last time, to make the snow...I don't know...accumulate a bit ;-)

Skiing two Sundays ago was nice though.  But then again, it only takes 2 inches of that man-made white gold for things to ski well.  I haven't been to the mountain since March 6, but I did not see anyway for them to make it to April...and that was before more rain.  If they could get the guns going full blast (not likely) Friday and Saturday nights, without turning them off Saturday day, they could get some serious production down and on the ground.  



Still can't believe I was skiing naturals and trees there at the end of April last year on closing day.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Will they let them blast for more than two 10-hour shifts unlike last time, to make the snow...I don't know...accumulate a bit ;-)
> 
> Skiing two Sundays ago was nice though.  But then again, it only takes 2 inches of that man-made white gold for things to ski well.  I haven't been to the mountain since March 6, but I did not see anyway for them to make it to April...and that was before more rain.  If they could get the guns going full blast (not likely) Friday and Saturday nights, without turning them off Saturday day, they could get some serious production down and on the ground.
> 
> ...



My guess is they focus on Polecat with a few spot guns elsewhere, like Middle Catapult. They need Polecat for the British invasion in April. Middle Catapult would restore the connection to the lower mountain trails off the Bobcat lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> My guess is they focus on Polecat with a few spot guns elsewhere, like Middle Catapult. They need Polecat for the British invasion in April. Middle Catapult would restore the connection to the lower mountain trails off the Bobcat lift.



Today skiing Polecat I noticed a ground gun at the big corner past Tomcat Schuss.  I thought it was odd that it wasn't put away for the year.  Now I know why.

That stretch along Schuss, Middle Wildcat/Catapult like you say and hopefully that gives them three unique routes off the top through 4/10.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 16, 2016)

Forecast may impact wildcats decision to make snow, 12Z GFS is showing a foot +/- on monday. 

May forego skiing Sunday and take a sick day on Monday if the forecast holds


----------



## benski (Mar 16, 2016)

Southern Vt looks like it will be great monday. I can probably take off monday if I can find a ride from Binghamton. PM me if you can drive me.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sunday river will be making snow as well next weekend.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 16, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Forecast may impact wildcats decision to make snow, 12Z GFS is showing a foot +/- on monday.
> 
> May forego skiing Sunday and take a sick day on Monday if the forecast holds



Hmmm, that looks interesting, I may have to re-think late weekend plans now...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> Sunday river will be making snow as well next weekend.



Hey there.  Welcome back!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> Sunday river will be making snow as well next weekend.



loafer89 where have you been?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

On NELSAP primarily.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 16, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Forecast may impact wildcats decision to make snow, 12Z GFS is showing a foot +/- on monday.
> 
> May forego skiing Sunday and take a sick day on Monday if the forecast holds



Hmm...I could go for some western trending with this...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

A western trend is not our friend this year, unless it cut's past us all together.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> A western trend is not our friend this year, unless it cut's past us all together.



Per NWS Taunton: 



> WE CAN SAY THAT A WARM/INLAND TRACK OF THIS STORM IS
> HIGHLY UNLIKELY GIVEN A 50/50 LOW AND UPPER LEVEL BLOCKING ACROSS
> GREENLAND...THERE IS ONLY SO FAR WEST THIS STORM CAN GET.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Per NWS Taunton:



We'll see, it's still 4 days out. A complete miss would not suprise me ether.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> We'll see, it's still 4 days out. A complete miss would not suprise me ether.



Ski the outer Cape and the Islands is my call


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not getting emotionally invested in this until Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 16, 2016)

Loaf has just announced they are planning to make snow on Friday !!! :smile:


----------



## wakenbacon (Mar 16, 2016)

drjeff said:


> From the GM's Blog that she just put out today!
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/kellys-blog/new-blog-1690/
> 
> ...



I was more than likely going to get a peak pass. Then I saw they were going to make snow. So I bought online last night and I'm here now.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> Sunday river will be making snow as well next weekend.





deadheadskier said:


> Hey there.  Welcome back!



Wow, long time, no see!  Welcome back.  I hope all is well.


----------



## john1200c (Mar 16, 2016)

It will likely snow as I am picking up my motorcycle from storage tomorrow.  You're welcome guys!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

Planning on buying two passes for my son and I and skiing at Mount now on Saturday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> Planning on buying two passes for my son and I and skiing at Mount now on Saturday.



You used to post some great trip reports with him. (Warren?). I remember admiring some of the terrain the little guy would follow you down.  Guessing he's not so little anymore!!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have the early stages of MS, but still trying to ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2016)

Best of luck with the challenging diagnosis. A body in motion stays in motion.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> You used to post some great trip reports with him. (Warren?). I remember admiring some of the terrain the little guy would follow you down.  Guessing he's not so little anymore!!



He is 6'3" and 16 years old and dad is now (trying) to keep up with him.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Best of luck with the challenging diagnosis. A body in motion stays in motion.



I can ski a lot better than I can walk, but skiing anything other than groomer is not pretty.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sugarloaf will also be making snow this weekend.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 16, 2016)

Loon is in on the snow making this weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 16, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Loon is in on the snow making this weekend.



So that fills in the profile: Peaks and Boyne are in.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> I have the early stages of MS, but still trying to ski.



My sister has had MS for 40 years and most of time (85%) she is fine. It comes and goes. I wish the best for you.


----------



## Jully (Mar 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> So that fills in the profile: Peaks and Boyne are in.



Very impressed with both of those operators and their commitment to making snow. Certainly will help retain current passholders next year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2016)

yea a major factor in my renewing the max pass is that killington and sunday river are committed to a long season

i dont even like killington, and would never go there on a midwinter weekend. but in the early and late season i am so thankful they exist


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 16, 2016)

Loaf is indicating they are on for snowmaking this week


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> I have the early stages of MS, but still trying to ski.



Glad you're back; sorry about diagnosis, DHS said it best. Stay active.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea a major factor in my renewing the max pass is that killington and sunday river are committed to a long season
> 
> i dont even like killington, and would never go there on a midwinter weekend. but in the early and late season i am so thankful they exist



Agree

I hope to get 5 to ten more days a year in with the Max Pass. K if it beats Sr by a day two to open and for May. Almost will force me to go west.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2016)

Been a while Loafer89. Hang tough.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 17, 2016)

Are they still blowing snow on Superstar at Killington?


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2016)

eatskisleep said:


> Are they still blowing snow on Superstar at Killington?



Nope.  There are setting themselves up for an Epic Fail thread from HS any day now.


----------



## Los (Mar 17, 2016)

I bet cannon will turn them on to optimize conditions for bodefest. I noticed at least two or three snow guns sitting on lower cannon last weekend. (No doubt this this is wishful thinking though...)


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 17, 2016)

Los said:


> I bet cannon will turn them on to optimize conditions for bodefest. I noticed at least two or three snow guns sitting on lower cannon last weekend. (No doubt this this is wishful thinking though...)



No mention of them going back on  on the trail report. Most likely they forgot to taken them back and will get them in the spring !! Or they're set up for next year !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Most likely they forgot to taken them back and will get them in the spring !! Or they're set up for next year



Sugarbush still has some guns and hoses out in a few spots, but Win stated weeks ago they were definitely done. So yea, some guns still being out doesn't necessarily mean much.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush still has some guns and hoses out in a few spots, but Win stated weeks ago they were definitely done. So yea, some guns still being out doesn't necessarily mean much.



Exactly!  

For the vast majority of resorts right now, if there's still some portable guns out and/or hoses it more than likely means that the now much smaller, generally day shift ops crew, hasn't had the chance yet to move them off the hill and into their summertime storage location.  I gotta think that after this weekend, maybe even for SR, that the East Coast snowmaking season will be done....


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 17, 2016)

This was Mount Snow/Canyon on 3/5/16 after a night of snowmaking:


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2016)

Blue Mountain, PA just announced they will be firing up the guns for this weekend, which will be their last.  Sounds like they will be re-seeding Razor's Edge as well.


----------



## FBGM (Mar 17, 2016)

It would make more sense financially to light $100 bills on fire on all the trails.


----------



## Jully (Mar 17, 2016)

It's about building a reputation and appeasing season pass holders. I know I'm much more likely to purchase a pass to Peaks or Boyne because of their commitment to fighting through this weather. 

In contrast, resorts like Ragged that were not as aggressive might have some unhappy pass holders.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 17, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> No mention of them going back on  on the trail report. Most likely they forgot to taken them back and will get them in the spring !! Or they're set up for next year !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




correction......its on the updated snow report , Cannon will turn on the guns for a little snowmaking on friday night......they didn't define "little"


----------



## mbedle (Mar 17, 2016)

Got to agree with Blue's approach. The amount of money spent on snowmaking to make the last day of the season fun, is well worth the increased customer loyalty.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 17, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> correction......its on the updated snow report , Cannon will turn on the guns for a little snowmaking on friday night......they didn't define "little"



God damnit, leave them off!! We've had enough rain for the season, WTF!?


----------



## Los (Mar 17, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> No mention of them going back on  on the trail report. Most likely they forgot to taken them back and will get them in the spring !! Or they're set up for next year !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Haha true!

Edit - replied too soon.  Just saw your follow up post. Sweet! 

By the way, do you think it will be a zoo tomorrow?? I'm assuming yes because it usually is plus bodefest....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> God damnit, leave them off!! We've had enough rain for the season, WTF!?



Watering the lawn


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 17, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> This was Mount Snow/Canyon on 3/5/16 after a night of snowmaking:



Looks like some very impressive "edge deep" man made snow.  Those trails make Okemo look steep.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 17, 2016)

Blue in Pa. turning on the guns for the last weekend. Snow in the forecast for the last day .....


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2016)

Pat's Peak is saying they will blow snow this weekend. They still have schools with days left for ski school they need to cover also the snow mobile hill climb in a few weeks.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> In contrast, resorts like Ragged that were not as aggressive might have some unhappy pass holders.



Curious have you skied Ragged recently or at all this yr?
I was there last Saturday and the coverage was awesome on what they had open. They don't dust and run to boost trail counts but what they do blow on they make deep.
The following day I skied Crotched which on their deepest trails (Galaxy, Satellite Summit) were much thinner than the thinnest sections at Ragged.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> It's about building a reputation and appeasing season pass holders. I know I'm much more likely to purchase a pass to Peaks or Boyne because of their commitment to fighting through this weather.
> 
> In contrast, resorts like Ragged that were not as aggressive might have some unhappy pass holders.



Ragged opened only a week after the big players this year, they were aggressive all year making sure what they opened stayed open. Their pass holders are quite happy with how they did.


----------



## Jully (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmm, I stand corrected then. I had not gone to Ragged this year, but a cousin of mine in NH went a few times and was very frustrated.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 18, 2016)

The only trail they did not bury vs last year was Showboat, and if they did that the others would have all suffered.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2016)

Mt Snow summit is at 28.3F and snowmaking has resumed on Cascade/Canyon as of 12:31pm. I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 18, 2016)

Cannon summit at 17 degrees.Its going to be a cold Saturday morning.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 18, 2016)

Wildcat firing up too.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2016)

Burke is making snow too. Didn't see that one coming.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Burke is making snow too. Didn't see that one coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


I thought the farm down the road was missing a couple pigs...

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 18, 2016)

I wonder if Burke needs to make snow for the pond skimming to happen.  


.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I wonder if Burke needs to make snow for the pond skimming to happen.
> 
> 
> .



Seems as reasonable as any other explanation


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Seems as reasonable as any other explanation



Does BMA have something scheduled?


----------



## Pez (Mar 18, 2016)

Well with the cold weather and Snow blowing snow it looks like I'll have another day on Sunday. !  Can't complain with this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Does BMA have something scheduled?



The East Coast race season is pretty much done, short of a few more "fun" than serious races the next week or 2.

BMA likely has multiple athletes going out to the US Alpine Championships in Sun Valley starting in a few days and running for a bit over a week.

Usually for a BIG event like that, if a ski Academy has athletes who qualify, they'll send the athletes and assorted coaches out to the competition site a few days ahead of time to get a feel for the race hill and the same snow they'll be racing on

And looking at the VT Alpine Racing Association race calendar there's no events scheduled for Burke through the end of the Eastern race season on April 3rd


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> Mt Snow summit is at 28.3F and snowmaking has resumed on Cascade/Canyon as of 12:31pm. I'll be there tomorrow.



Cascade to Canyon is all lit up right now looking out my back deck across route 100 at the mountain. 

They're starting to light up Long John from the Base working on up. Still 26 degrees on my deck (roughly 2200 feet elevation or about 300 feet above the base area). Still more overcast than clear with winds of 5 to 10mph - should be a good night to make some piles, especially as the temps continue to drop on the NW wind and clearing skies


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2016)

Killington is making a bit of snow.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 19, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Killington is making a bit of snow.



Snowshed slope   :roll:


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2016)

For the Brits!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2016)

Cascade under the fan guns was skiing quite nicely this morning! Getting a bit skied on now a bit more than 2hrs after opening bell, but the fan guns are still pumping out the snow!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 19, 2016)

Wildcat was blowing the Snowcat slope and Polecat right up to the Tomcat chair. Besides snowmaking, conditions were great today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Mar 19, 2016)

Sunday River covered a bunch from White Heat to South Ridge.  Tonight they are going from Cascade all the way to Paradigm with plenty in between too.  Planning on making Sunday night as well right now!


----------



## Quietman (Mar 20, 2016)

Canon was blowing snow this afternoon up on the ridge as we drove by this afternoon(Sunday).


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 20, 2016)

Sunday River is taking tonight off and claims to be resuming snow making Monday night. Going to check out their product later this week.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 21, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Canon was blowing snow this afternoon up on the ridge as we drove by this afternoon(Sunday).


Rock Garden,Lower Cannon,and Lower Gremlin.


----------



## Los (Mar 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Rock Garden,Lower Cannon,and Lower Gremlin.



We had one of our best days of the season yesterday. It was the perfect combination (at least for this god awful season) -- winter temps, minimal crowds, blue skies, and fresh man-made piles of pow. Made me happy to be a passholder.


----------



## machski (Mar 21, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Sunday River is taking tonight off and claims to be resuming snow making Monday night. Going to check out their product later this week.



Skiing great today, all over the mountain.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 21, 2016)

machski said:


> Skiing great today, all over the mountain.



Good to hear.  I opted for the much shorter ride to Loon.  It skied good on everything groomed, but the few ungroomed were dust on pure boilerplate.  Legit PP on the recent snow making trails.  No more snow making and announced a projected 4/10 closing date. Hopefully they add one week as they usually do as there's plenty of snow.  Unavoidable work tomorrow, and then a couple days at the River.


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Rock Garden,Lower Cannon,and Lower Gremlin.



Yup and we missed out!  My wife wanted to pack and my son is done with the east and wants to wait until Colorado in two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 22, 2016)

Actually was very similar to the last 2 weekends except for the new mm "powder".Lots of fun.Myself and a few Cannon regulars are old school Cannon cruisers that love these high speed fast and firm conditions.All I'm hoping for is more of that big blue sky to end the season.Its actually amazing how descent the skiing has been considering whats been thrown their way.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 22, 2016)

Cannon staying open until 4/10 per today's Facebook post.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Actually was very similar to the last 2 weekends except for the new mm "powder".Lots of fun.Myself and a few Cannon regulars are old school Cannon cruisers that love these high speed fast and firm conditions.All I'm hoping for is more of that big blue sky to end the season.Its actually amazing how descent the skiing has been considering whats been thrown their way.



Conditions @ Mt. Snow Sunday were similar.  I had a great time personally.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Cannon staying open until 4/10 per today's Facebook post.



I really hope this is true!  A few weeks back that seemed absolutely impossible, but they've been managing to hang on pretty well some snow making and small natural accumulations.  The 10-day outlook doesn't look too favorable. Even if they only make the 3rd I'd be happy.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 23, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I really hope this is true!  A few weeks back that seemed absolutely impossible, but they've been managing to hang on pretty well some snow making and small natural accumulations.  The 10-day outlook doesn't look too favorable. Even if they only make the 3rd I'd be happy.


I talked to GM JD Sunday and he said their goal is to shoot for the 10th if possible.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I talked to GM JD Sunday and he said their goal is to shoot for the 10th if possible.



You've been there more recently than I have.  What do you think the odds are of making it that long?


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 24, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> You've been there more recently than I have.  What do you think the odds are of making it that long?



I wouldn't count on it but it wouldn't surprise me if they made it that long. The mid mountain seems really thin. The depth on the upper mountain was still good so they could probably farm snow if they needed to.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 24, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> You've been there more recently than I have.  What do you think the odds are of making it that long?



Same old question/answer,Depends on the weather.After almost 5 weeks with heavy rain events I thought each weekend might be getting to the end but its been pretty good.Right now it looks good through the 3rd but obviosly its up to mother  nature.I think we will make the 10th.


----------



## Los (Mar 24, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Same old question/answer,Depends on the weather.After almost 5 weeks with heavy rain events I thought each weekend might be getting to the end but its been pretty good.Right now it looks good through the 3rd but obviosly its up to mother  nature.I think we will make the 10th.



Not sure it's looking good through the 3rd - the forecast calls for nearly an inch of rain between tonight and tomorrow... 

But I'll still hope against hope that they make it to the 10th...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 25, 2016)

They should net around zero from this weeks weather with a few days already of a couple inches and a mixed bag this morning before the rain.A marginal event is coming next tuesday again.I did however see temps near 70 at the end of the week.The 3 rd is a sure bet right now imo.
Todays report:
The good news is that we should fare better than most as we already have the most open trails in NH, plus we've picked up the most new snow in the state this week. Snow coverage and conditions are quite decent and we still have a ways to go before we see the end of the season.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 25, 2016)

By the looks of the Cannon cam I think I misjudged this melt.An area that has been brown and then covered in now is very brown and the temp has soared to 43 at the summit.Its only 34 here in Manchester as I write this.I'llsee the real damage in person in a few hours.


----------



## Los (Mar 25, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> By the looks of the Cannon cam I think I misjudged this melt.An area that has been brown and then covered in now is very brown and the temp has soared to 43 at the summit.Its only 34 here in Manchester as I write this.I'llsee the real damage in person in a few hours.



Looking forward to your report!


----------



## 180 (Mar 29, 2016)

So with the big cold snap coming, will anyone make snow?


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 29, 2016)

180 said:


> So with the big cold snap coming, will anyone make snow?



No


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2016)

180 said:


> So with the big cold snap coming, will anyone make snow?



Yes, mother nature.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 29, 2016)

Friday is April.  I would really doubt mountains will be making snow this weekend when a lot of places won't be open past this weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 29, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes, mother nature.



Ditto.  Plenty of stuff to watch on the weather models beginning Saturday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Ditto.  Plenty of stuff to watch on the weather models beginning Saturday.



I've heard there's something brewing for the 4th -6th. Let's just hope Tuna doesn't see the same. Nice little refresher last night.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 29, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I've heard there's something brewing for the 4th -6th. Let's just hope Tuna doesn't see the same. Nice little refresher last night.



Haha poor Tuna. :lol:


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 29, 2016)

It wouldn't surprise me too much if Sunday River turns on a few guns this weekend to lay claim to 8 straight calendar months of blowing.  It won't surprise me at all if they choose not to either.


----------



## Jully (Mar 29, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> It wouldn't surprise me too much if Sunday River turns on a few guns this weekend to lay claim to 8 straight calendar months of blowing.  It won't surprise me at all if they choose not to either.



They still have May 1 on their calendar as the hopeful closing date. If they truly want to get there, turning on the guns would certainly be good propaganda to keep skiers interested.

That said it doesn't really matter for Snow depths, it's all about how hot April is.


----------



## darent (Mar 29, 2016)

just got back from a week at sunday river, skiing was good and conditions  surprising for the winter we are having, they blew snow 3 days during the week , and it snowed two days.


----------

